# Help on BMW Assist and static noise



## 330SMG (Dec 9, 2003)

I purchase a 2004 330ci a month ago with Premium, sport and BMW assist. My car only has 780 miles. I can hear a loud static and buzzing noise coming from my front harmon kardon speakers. The speakers will emit static noise if the key is in the I position. Buzzing noise follow when I start the engine. I bought my car into the dealership twice and the noise is still there. My service advisor told me the noise is there because of BMW Assist SOS feature. Both front speakers have to be on at all times for the SOS feature to function. If this is indeed true, I find this odd and extremely unacceptable. I don't anticicpate myself driving with buzzing noise as background music, and this is certainly not something I would expect from BMW. Listen to CDs etc is not a solution to the problem. Is there a remedy to my problem? If BMW assist SOS feature is disable, will the buzzing/static noise still persist? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

330SMG said:


> I purchase a 2004 330ci a month ago with Premium, sport and BMW assist. My car only has 780 miles. I can hear a loud static and buzzing noise coming from my front harmon kardon speakers. The speakers will emit static noise if the key is in the I position. Buzzing noise follow when I start the engine. I bought my car into the dealership twice and the noise is still there. My service advisor told me the noise is there because of BMW Assist SOS feature. Both front speakers have to be on at all times for the SOS feature to function. If this is indeed true, I find this odd and extremely unacceptable. I don't anticicpate myself driving with buzzing noise as background music, and this is certainly not something I would expect from BMW. Listen to CDs etc is not a solution to the problem. Is there a remedy to my problem? If BMW assist SOS feature is disable, will the buzzing/static noise still persist? Thanks in advance.


Let's see if someone else with BMW Assist responds. But as I told you on Roadfly, I think this is bunk. I have Assist and there is no way that this happens. Even when enabled by pressing the Assist buttons, there is not buzzing ... the Assist function takes over the radio and speakers temporarily untill the Assist call is completed.

Good luck!


----------



## 03&04Owner (Dec 9, 2003)

I have the same problem on a 2004 530i (E60). BMW Service says that it is a defective phone unit, which is backordered at this time. I have read several messages from other 5 owners with the same problem who had this unit replaced and that took care of the problem. 

Maybe related to your problem, maybe not. Hope this works.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

No problem on my 330xi with Assist.


----------



## Fritz (Sep 8, 2003)

I have the same problem on my '04 325i. I hear faint static through the tweeters in front whether or not the stereo is on. I brought it in and was told that this was due to a bad Amp, and am currently waiting on the part to come in so they can replace it.

Have I been diagnosed wrong? I will EXTREMELY pissed off if this doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## jh (Jul 15, 2003)

what production month are you? i've heard of a couple problems, delays with Assist. Could there be bad modules out there? 

I just took delivery of a mid Nov production car. Assist Module was not installed at factory because of a supply shortage. They'll notify me when module is in and install it. For my inconvenience, I get an extra year of Assist. 

Great.. I'd rather have my $400 back and give them the stupid sharkfin.


----------



## 330SMG (Dec 9, 2003)

My car was produced on the 2nd week of October. I spoke with the dealer again and they have no idea why my hk speakers are giving the buzzing noise. My neighbor new 5-series doesnt have any buzzing noise from the front speakers. They told me they had contact BMW techline again and I am waiting to hear something back from them soon. I will keep everyone posted. The noise is very annoying.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

330SMG said:


> My car was produced on the 2nd week of October. I spoke with the dealer again and they have no idea why my hk speakers are giving the buzzing noise. My neighbor new 5-series doesnt have any buzzing noise from the front speakers. They told me they had contact BMW techline again and I am waiting to hear something back from them soon. I will keep everyone posted. The noise is very annoying.


I don't know if this is relevant, but with the CPT8000 phone (Verizon CDMA, not that that matters) there is some digital background noise which bleeds into the audio system. With the phone in the cradle and closed, this noise only appears when the phone is in use (where the noise is mostly masked by the background noise on the call). But if you take the phone out of the cradle (but still connected by the cable) and open it like you're going to dial on it, you'll get the same noise from the speakers. This is a function of the digital communication between the phone and the car.

It is possible that Assist uses something similar, and for some reason it thinks the system is in use when it isn't. It should be possible for your dealer to investigate this by swapping the parts from the Assist system with spares or parts from another car to see if the problem goes away. If they do swap parts, before you accept the car back from the dealer, have the service advisor in the car with you and place a test Assist call to make sure they have the correct model / color / VIN / owner info for your car.


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I’m with BMW of North America, LLC. I’m so sorry to read about this static problem in your 330Ci. We want to help. If you and your BMW center would like our assistance, please phone us at (800) 831-1117, and mention Reference #200335306326 so that we can help you more efficiently.


----------



## Fritz (Sep 8, 2003)

Don't know if the problem I was having is relevent to your issue, but I too had a faint hissing static noise coming out of my 2 front speakers on my new October Build 2004 325i. I brought it in and they diagnosed the amplifier as being bad, and just got it replaced this morning, which seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## 330SMG (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks, I really hope the hissing/buzzing problem is with the amplifier because I just dont like my car being torn apart by the dealership. Anyway, I went to another dealership to get a second opinion this morning. Guess what they did...they replaced my cd unit and told me they fixed the problem. I noticed the hissing/buzzing noise immediately. I told my SA that my car was not fixed. Half an hour later they told me they had ordered the headlights control unit for me. I dont mind them replacing parts but so far they havent fixed the problem. My instrument cluster had been replaced twice, cd unit once and soon the headlight control unit will be replaced. This trail and error method needs to be ceased at certain point. 

I will keep everyone posted. Thanks.


----------

